# Did Samsung pull the pogo dock?



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Can't find it in the accessories list on Samsung.com.. All the links originally posted by DL/etc are dead..

(Could just be out of stock? But I doubt they would pull it from the accessories list.)


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Apparently they pulled it to wait for the official 4.0.4 update as it would improve the dock functionality


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

at $90 a pop I can't imagine it sold exceptionally well


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

This upsets me... I usually buy the desk & nav dock when I purchase my phone. Here we are 4 months later without a POGO nav dock and with a desk dock that is way too expensive. For this, Samsung has failed!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> at $90 a pop I can't imagine it sold exceptionally well


^ This! Screw paying $90 for a dock no thanks.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a problem shelling out $90 for it as well, but I REALLY want a horizontal pogo dock.

And so far no ones (secondary manufacturer) taken the time to release one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I have a problem shelling out $90 for it as well, but I REALLY want a horizontal pogo dock.
> 
> And so far no ones (secondary manufacturer) taken the time to release one.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah kind of disappointing really.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

I would love for one of these cheap eBay accessory stores to put out a POGO dock and sell it for 15-$20. They would sell a ton of them and send a big FU message to Samsung 

A fella can dream can't he?


----------



## stearic (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm surprised more phones haven't come out with pogo pins for charging. Then i could see some sort of generic dock come out for phones that have this charging capability. Then we'd really start to see docks come out.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> I would love for one of these cheap eBay accessory stores to put out a POGO dock and sell it for 15-$20. They would sell a ton of them and send a big FU message to Samsung
> 
> A fella can dream can't he?


I've thought about doing something like this. My friend owns a machine shop so if I could get a dock spec'ed out, I could produce a decent amount of them knowing that they would easily sell. A ton of people have already made their own (see xda accessory forum), its just a matter of wiring pogo contacts to power and ground. Audio out is different story, but I probably wouldn't try to integrate that anyways.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Currently debating dropping a few dollars on a cheap eBay vertical dock. It's got the USB port, as well as a charging port for the spare battery on the backside.

Dock in question.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

